# SCR river Winter Steelhead



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Ill see how it goes this winter and try to post if anything is worth wild. I’ll be fishing both sides of the river through the winter. A fair amount of skippers around, but every so often this happens.


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks well fed. Chunky!!!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Krystalflash said:


> Ill see how it goes this winter and try to post if anything is worth wild. I’ll be fishing both sides of the river through the winter. A fair amount of skippers around, but every so often this happens.
> View attachment 875611
> View attachment 875611


Are you fishing bobbers? Or casting lures?


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Swampbuckster said:


> Are you fishing bobbers? Or casting lures?


Not so much chucking spoons…Now that winter has set in, I’ll bounce eggs or shiners 80% of the time and float fish a bit..size 12 corky and shiner or a straight bag.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Krystalflash said:


> Not so much chucking spoons…Now that winter has set in, I’ll bounce eggs or shiners 80% of the time and float fish a bit..size 12 corky and shiner or a straight bag.


Interesting! That’s got to be a lot of fun bottom bouncing. Lot of water one can cover!


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Just got scolded by another site member in a PM..Essentially…I should shut up and practice CR. I might harvest 3-4 steelhead a year..not that it’s any of his concern. No..wait…I think I’ll post even more now…so here goes. Landed 4 this morning..all shakers..and 2 this afternoon..both in the 4 lb range. Bouncing….4 were on hot pink bag and 2 were on gulp 3” black shad minnow. Saw a half dozen others hook up. The fish in the pic was from Thursday after noon, on a corky and shiner. Last Tuesday was the same program and we did well. Ive got no problem sharing if it helps others..enough to go around and I’ll get my share.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Krystalflash said:


> Just got scolded by another site member in a PM..Essentially…I should shut up and practice CR. I might harvest 3-4 steelhead a year..not that it’s any of his concern. No..wait…I think I’ll post even more now…so here goes. Landed 4 this morning..all shakers..and 2 this afternoon..both in the 4 lb range. Bouncing….4 were on hot pink bag and 2 were on gulp 3” black shad minnow. Saw a half dozen others hook up. The fish in the pic was from Thursday after noon, on a corky and shiner. Last Tuesday was the same program and we did well. Ive got no problem sharing if it helps others..enough to go around and I’ll get my share.


If you enjoy eating them then have at it!

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Craves said:


> If you enjoy eating them then have at it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience.


Them skippers eat great!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Can see that's over dare but sure makes me wanna try here! Thanks for info


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

If you have license and with in legal limit it is legal to keep fish and no one’s business in my opinion.
Wonderful catches and thanks for sharing, glad to see your drive chasing winter steel!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

nighttime said:


> If you have license and with in legal limit it is legal to keep fish and no one’s business in my opinion.
> Wonderful catches and thanks for sharing, glad to see your drive chasing winter steel!


Not only is it not their business, they can pound sand!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Krystalflash said:


> Just got scolded by another site member in a PM..Essentially…I should shut up and practice CR. I might harvest 3-4 steelhead a year..not that it’s any of his concern. No..wait…I think I’ll post even more now…so here goes. Landed 4 this morning..all shakers..and 2 this afternoon..both in the 4 lb range. Bouncing….4 were on hot pink bag and 2 were on gulp 3” black shad minnow. Saw a half dozen others hook up. The fish in the pic was from Thursday after noon, on a corky and shiner. Last Tuesday was the same program and we did well. Ive got no problem sharing if it helps others..enough to go around and I’ll get my share.


Did you wish him good luck and may all four of his Cannon Balls find a ship wreck?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Honestly I keep hoping for two clipped males for the smoker. I surely miss that smoked coho from the fall, that s**t is so good and gone


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

I catch hell quite a bit with my big mouth. Like I could give a crap. What dosen't surprise me is the ones who are always complaining are the ones always asking.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Love the fact your willing to share info even more after someone probably told you to zip it. Ive done the same on here also.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Love the fact your willing to share info even more after someone probably told you to zip it. Ive done the same on here also.


I know right? Why even have a forum if we arent going to share...I agree specific holes should be pm but rivers are fine, even going so far as narrowing down stretches or access points is just fine and what sites like these were designed for.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Krystalflash said:


> Just got scolded by another site member in a PM..Essentially… Ive got no problem sharing if it helps others..enough to go around and I’ll get my share.


From my experience, it's usually the ones who complain about others sharing fishing info, that don't share any info at all. Yet in their mind, it's still somehow okay for them to visit this site to obtain fishing info from others. Sad.

Thank you for sharing your fishing success!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Pretty hilarious, like it’s all a secret and secret spots, lmfao!


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Well the long weekend is done….Saturday was ok, a few around…Sunday and this morning were a bust. Not sure what shut them down. SCR is as clear as tap water, which isn’t helping. I was told this morning that I’m hard to please..first I complain if the waters too dirty and I cry like a child if its too clear. Some truth in that statement…lol.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Krystalflash said:


> Just got scolded by another site member in a PM..Essentially…I should shut up and practice CR ...


Excuse me if I couldn't figure this out from subsequent posts and replies.
What were you getting scolded for?
Sharing where and how?

My attitude here is the same as Facebook. If it's not a moderator, it goes in one ear and out the other. I ponder what they said for 0.43 seconds, then forget about it.


----------

